# benötige Hilfe an bei den Anschlüssen an der Pumpe.



## west303 (8. Apr. 2016)

Hi ich möchte einen größeren Schlauch an meine pumpe bauen , 
Laut beschreibung habe ich folgende Möglichkeiten :
1" und 1 1/4" Schlauchanschluss (tülle)
Oder 
 / 1" und 1 1/2" Außengewinde
Welchen Adapter brauche ich um ein Schlauch auf das 1 1/2 Gewinde zu bekommen? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2016)

west303 schrieb:


> Welchen Adapter brauche ich um ein Schlauch auf das 1 1/2 Gewinde zu bekommen?


kommt ganz auf den Schlauch an, welche Größe hat den der Schlauch ?

 meine Glaskugel ist wohl kaputt - ich seh nix


----------



## west303 (9. Apr. 2016)

Naja ich dachte an 1 1/2  schlauch


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2016)

gibt es da nix vom Pumpenhersteller?
 um was für eine pumpe handelt es sich?
zur not einfach den 1.5'' schlauch mit einer klemme am Außengewinde(1.5'') festmachen


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2016)

oder schau mal da ob es was passendes gibt ==> * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## west303 (9. Apr. 2016)

Hersteller weiß ich nicht 
so sieht sie aus


----------



## west303 (9. Apr. 2016)

1 1/2  auf 40 mm was ist den was bzw welche Seite hat welche grösse woher weiß man das

Oder bringt das bei meiner pumpe 7500l  gar nix wenn ich von 1 1/4 auf 1 1/2 abändere
mein filTermine ist ein cbf mit drei biologische Stufen


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2016)

west303 schrieb:


> Laut beschreibung habe ich folgende Möglichkeiten


und da steht keine Artikelbezeichnung/Hersteller drauf ?

hast du die Tüllen an der Pumpe schon mal ausgemessen (am besten geht es damit https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messschieber)


1 Zoll = 2,54 cm


----------



## west303 (9. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe jetzt schon 1 1/4 drauf bin in der letzten Stufe der tülle.

Da mein Schlauch hin ist wollte ich ein neuen kaufen da ich am filter bis 1 1/2 anschließen kann wollte ich so einen nehmen . In der Hoffnung mehr Wasser durch den Filter zu bekommen und den Filter besser ausnutzen 
im Moment habe ich 10L in 15 secunden am Auslauf also 2400 in der stunde.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (9. Apr. 2016)

Moin west, wenn Du ein Originalbild deiner Flunder gefunden hast, hast Du doch jetzt mit Sicherheit auch eine Beschreibung gefunden....!?! 
Und wenn Du schon auf der letzten Stufe der Tülle bist, hast Du nicht mehr allzuviele Möglichkeiten.. Mitch hat ja schon was zu deinen Dir zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten geschrieben.
Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Nori (9. Apr. 2016)

Wenn das ne 7500-er ist, dann sollte doch die Tülle hinter dem Gewinde bereits für 1,5" Schläuche passen.
Ich vermute dass dieses Gewinde für die Verwendung weiterer Tüllen mit noch größerer Reduzierung gedacht ist, nachdem man die kleine, erste Tülle abgeschnitten hat.
Also einfach mal messen ob die Tülle im unteren Bereich 38-40mm Durchmesser hat - dann kann man einen entsprechenden Schlauch kaufen.
Bei PVC-Welt unterscheidet man sogar beim 1,5" Schlauch zwischem 38 mm und 40 mm.
Sollte die Tülle dieses Maß nicht haben sag nochmal Bescheid - entsprechende Tüllen mit Innengewinde gibts dort auch - dann solltest du das Außenmaß des Gewindes der Überwurfmutter angeben..

Gruß Nori


----------



## west303 (9. Apr. 2016)

Die Bezeichnung ist *BFBP115
laut beschreibung kann ja eine grösere tülle anschrauben , sie ist nur nicht dabei ich brauch eine tülle 1,5 Zoll innen Gewinde auf 1.5 schlauch.  Der baumarkt hat es bei uns nicht .*


----------



## Nori (9. Apr. 2016)

Wie schon gesagt - das Teil bekommst du in PVC oder PP - du bekommst es gerade oder 90 ° abgewinkelt und es gibts für 38mm Schlauch und für 40 mm Schlauch..
Hier mal der Link für die PP-Variante in gerader Ausführung:

https://www.pvc-welt.de/PP-Schlauchtuelle-UEberwurfmutter-x-Tuelle_3
(PF 261 ist für 38 mm-Schlauch, PF 262 für den 40 mm Schlauch)
Wenn du einen Schlauch benötigst hol ihn dir auch gleich hier - und zwar den Heavy-Duty-Schlauch.
Der ist zwar etwas starrer als die Billigteile aus dem Baumarkt, aber gerade wenn du den Schlauch etwas vergraben oder mit Steinen abdecken willst solltest du auf einen massiveren Mantel achten.

Der gute, schwere Schlauch ist dort der Vollmantelschlauch (Saug-und Druckschlauch) - der kostet 1 € mehr pro Meter (3,87 € in 40 mm) als der Spiralschlauch (2,84 €), wobei dieser Spiralschlauch auch schon wesentlich besser ist als die Baumarktware! 

Gruß Nori


----------



## troll20 (9. Apr. 2016)

west303 schrieb:


> Der baumarkt hat es bei uns nicht .


Doch hat er, schau mal bei den Spülbeckensyphons nach.
Da gibt es Tauchrohre ohne Abgang für Spülmaschine und co. , welche GewindeGröße 5/4" oder 1,5"  und dann je nach dem was du suchst ein 40iger oder 50iger Rohr dran 
Nur in der Teich Abteilung schauen, ist es nicht getan


----------



## Lion (9. Apr. 2016)

west303 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon 1 1/4 drauf bin in der letzten Stufe der tülle.



hallo Sven,
bis zur letzten Stufe die Tülle kürzen, also den kleineren Teil an der Tülle und ca 1cm vom 1 1/4 mit einer Eisensäge abschneiden, so das Du einen größeren Ausgang bekommst!

Darf ich noch wissen, welchen Höhenunterschied die Pumpe leisten muß?
Gutes gelingen
Léon


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2016)

Wenn das nicht passt dann weis ich auch nicht.

http://www.naturagart.de/shop/Teichtechnik/Leitungsbau/Fittings/pgNr-1/

Artikel # 17 035


----------



## Nori (9. Apr. 2016)

Un warum soll man bei NG 4,35 € bezahlen, wenn man es bei pvc-welt für 2,88 € bekommt (versandkosten sind identisch)?

Gruß Nori


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Apr. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> Un warum soll man bei NG 4,35 € bezahlen, wenn man es bei pvc-welt für 2,88 € bekommt (versandkosten sind identisch)?
> 
> Gruß Nori



Kann jeder kaufen wo er will!  und für die Differenz gibts noch nicht mal ein Bier.


----------



## Nori (9. Apr. 2016)

In den seltensten Fällen kauft man nur ein Teil - da wurden schon Leute wegen weniger Geld umgebracht!

Gruß Nori


----------



## tosa (9. Apr. 2016)

Kann ja mal morgen meinen Fundus durchsuchen, lagen früher immer bei den Oase Pumpen bei, vielleicht ist da noch was passendes da....


----------



## west303 (10. Apr. 2016)

Hi
sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde aber der Garten verlangt nach meiner Aufmerksamkeit ; )
es War nur die eine tülle bei ich werde sie morgen mal mit der schieben Lehre messen .
muß sie mir nur erst mal leihen.

So die pumpe bis zum filter Einlauf hat ein unterschied von cirka 1.6 m 
im Moment habe ich 1 1/4 auf 5 Meter Länge drann. Die pumpe lauft 24/7


----------



## west303 (10. Apr. 2016)

So ich habe das gefunden bei den Filter teilen vom cbf biofilter . Das mußte doch auf die pumpe unten passen oder?


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2016)

Da brauchst du keine Schieblehre, da reicht ein normaler Zollstock. Entweder das Gewinde der Pumpe hat 42 mm oder 48 mm Durchmesser.

Bei 42 mm ist es 11/4"
Bei 48 mm ist es 11/2"


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2016)

west303 schrieb:


> So ich habe das gefunden bei den Filter teilen vom cbf biofilter . Das mußte doch auf die pumpe unten passen oder?Anhang anzeigen 161218



Und, warum haste nicht gleich gesucht?


----------



## Nori (10. Apr. 2016)

@ west: Sollte passen.

@ Roland: Vorausgesetzt es ist ein Außengewinde (dem ist hier so) - beim Innengewinde sind es 39,0 mm für 1,25" und 44,9 mm beim 1,5".

Gruß Nori


----------



## west303 (10. Apr. 2016)

Kurzes update 
habe die pumpe vorsichtig rausgeholt ohne das der schlauch wieder bricht .
und das teil passt .
warum ich nicht gleich gesucht hatte .?
Doch hatte ich hatte das teil auch in der Hand aber da es zum filter gehörte und etwas anders ist als das teil was da dranne ist .die tülle die dranne ist hat ein festes Gewinde und die die ich angebaut habe ist eine tülle mit Überwurfmutter vom filter passt aber trotzdem .


----------



## Nori (10. Apr. 2016)

Vergiss aber nicht die kleineren Querschnitte abzuschneiden!

gruß Nori


----------



## west303 (10. Apr. 2016)

Ja ich werde drann denken .
meint ihr das ein größerer Schlacht mein Wasser duchsatz erhöht.  Oder sollte ich die pumpe auch gleich eine größere bestellen ?


----------



## Nori (10. Apr. 2016)

Bei 5m wird sich das schon bemerkbar machen.
Wenn der Schlauch sowieso schon so schlecht ist, dann mach einen neuen 1,5" ran - dann kannst immer noch die Pumpe tauschen wenn es nicht reicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## west303 (10. Apr. 2016)

Ok Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## west303 (10. Apr. 2016)

Kriegt man den 40 mm 1.5 schlauch von PvC Welt auf einer 38 mm tülle 1.5 Zoll dicht ?
Von der 38 mm Version haben die nur noch 1 m Anschein.


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2016)

Hab gerade nachgeschaut - beim Spiralschlauch und auch beim Vollmantel Saugschlauch (würde ich empfehlen) sind in 1,5" (38 mm) alle Längen verfügbar. Beim Spiralschlauch einfach Länge mit "+" und beim Saugschlauch die gewünschte Länge direkt im Posten "Meterware" eingeben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## west303 (11. Apr. 2016)

Habe heute morgen gemessen in der Firma meine Tülle ist um die 40 dick.

@ nori also wenn ich bei pvc welt den 38 bestellen will 8m hat der mir immer geschrieben die länge ist nicht verfügbar 
war mit dem Handy da in Shop . gibt noch kein Internet an dem Ort wo ich wohne.


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2016)

Da hast du Recht - ich hab nichts in den Warenkorb gelegt - ich würde aber, auch wenn es etwas teurer ist, den Vollschlauch nehmen, zumal du den Schlauch eingraben oder mit Steinen abdecken willst - der ist verfügbar!

Gruß Nori


----------



## west303 (12. Apr. 2016)

So neuer 40 mm schlauch ist dranne und läuft alles .
Größere Pumpe brauch ich nicht die erste filter Stufe wird leicht überspielt ,
kann aber sein das der schaumstoff filter in der ersten Stufe schon voll ist waren ja die ersten 5 Tage dauerbetrieb nach dem winter .

Habt ihr das auch ?
Oder muss man das Wasser langsam durch den cbf biofilter laufen lassen ?


----------



## mitch (12. Apr. 2016)

west303 schrieb:


> 5 Tage dauerbetrieb


das ist zu lange, da zur Zeit doch mehr Algenkram im Wasser ist, also öfters reinigen.

langsam hätte den Vorteil das die Bakterien mehr Zeit zum Fressen hätten, aber der Dreck soll ja auch zeitnah aus dem Wasser.


----------



## west303 (13. Apr. 2016)

Was meinst du zu lange den dauerbetrieb 7/24 
Oder oder 5 Tage ohne zu reinigen ?
Wie oft machst du den sauber ?
Und wie bilden sich bakterien wenn ich die filter und Kisten alLe 2 Tage reinige ?


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2016)

Da mein Trommelfilter noch nicht in Betreib ist benutze ich Schwämme die ich täglich reinige, einfach nur in einem Bottich grob auswaschen, da bleiben dann auch die Bakterien erhalten. Wenn der Filter mal läuft dann bitte auch 24/7


----------



## Nori (13. Apr. 2016)

Mein eigentlicher Filter (nat. nicht der CS2) läuft seit etwa 4 Wochen (16/7) - ich hab da noch nichts gereinigt.
Werde mir die Sache mal Ende nächster Woche anschauen, ob es nötig ist.
Ansonsten erfolgt mal eine Zwischenreinigung im Juni/Juli - dann erst wieder im Oktober zum Saisonende!

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (13. Apr. 2016)

Nori schrieb:


> (16/7)


Hi,
lässt du den Filter ned den ganzen Tag laufen?


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2016)

Tja Nori, wie immer alles eine Frage der Rahmenbedingungen. 
Sprich der eine Teich sieht aus wie ein Bergsee und der nächste wie die Sahara voller Staub von dort und der nächste ist total grün


----------



## Nori (13. Apr. 2016)

Nö - abends (22 - 6 Uhr mit leichter Überlappung) läuft ne Luftpumpe mit Ausströmern in den 2 Filterstufen - funktioniert seit Jahren bestens.
Wird aber vermutlich auch auf den Teich und den Besatz ankommen ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## west303 (13. Apr. 2016)

So sehen meine filter stufen im Moment aus finde nicht das sie all zu schmutzig sind oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## Dominic_1975 (19. Apr. 2016)

Moin! Ich sehe in der ersten Stufe ein Überlaufen des Wassers in die "Schwammkammer". Oder vertue ich mich da? Hier sollte doch das Wasser unten durch die Japanmatte laufen und dann durch die Schwämme in die nächste Kammer. Drück mal die Schwämme der ersten Box aus... Kann m. E. nicht schaden. Guten Start in den Tag!
Gruß


----------



## west303 (19. Apr. 2016)

Also habe die Matten sauber gemacht am Wochenende brachte kein erfolg
es ist so durch den neuen 2 zoll schlauch kommt so viel Wasser das es nicht schnell genug durch die filter kommt, und dann über läuft .
ich habe jetzt die Durchflussmenge reduziert so geht es einiger marsen ,
nur leider brauch ich ne andere Lösung für das Problem mir ist aber noch nix eingefallen.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (19. Apr. 2016)

Hallo!
Was mir gerade noch so aufgefallen ist.... Der Wasserpegel in den anderen Kammern ist deutlich niedriger als in der ersten. Steht vielleicht auch deine erste Kammer tiefer als die darauffolgende Kammer usw. ? Vielleicht hilft es den Filter noch einmal mit ner Wasserwaage auszurichten?
Gruß, Dominic


----------



## Mushi (19. Apr. 2016)

Dann bremsen die Medien in den Filterkammern, der rechte Schwamm sieht recht dunkel aus.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (19. Apr. 2016)

Andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, dass west nach dem Reinigen einen oder mehrere Schwämme falsch herum eingesetzt hat und es sich deshalb zusätzlich staut....


----------



## west303 (19. Apr. 2016)

Also schwam öfnungs ist immer Richtung Auslauf .
also wo ich es aufgestellt hatte War die alle Tür in wage wo die Sachen dRauf gestellt wurden.


----------



## Dominic_1975 (19. Apr. 2016)

west303 schrieb:


> Also schwam öfnungs ist immer Richtung Auslauf .
> also wo ich es aufgestellt hatte War die alle Tür in wage wo die Sachen dRauf gestellt wurden.



Na wenn die Filtermedien korrekt eingebaut wurden überprüf dennoch mal die Ausrichtung. Du hast ja in der letzten Zeit am Filter "gebastelt" und vielleicht ist dieser seitdem nicht mehr in waage....


----------



## west303 (19. Apr. 2016)

Ich gehe mal raus gleich


----------



## west303 (19. Apr. 2016)

So habe noch mal geschaut in wage ist er fast muss sich durch das gewicht verändert haben.
allerdings hängt die dicke schuppen tür durch um 5 mm uber den mitleren filtern gemessen.
ich habe jetzt etwas mehr Gefälle zum Auslauf gemacht und Durchfluss Regler wieder raus ist schon besser als vorher siehe Bild 
und ich habe so ein grauen Schleier auf der wasser oberFläche nach den abschalten der pumpe was kann das sein?


----------



## Dominic_1975 (19. Apr. 2016)

Zunächst einmal bin ich froh, dass wir dein Filterproblem lösen konnten 
Bzgl. Deines Oberflächenwasserfilms melden sich bestimmt noch User, die viel mehr Ahnung haben als wir beide zusammen. 

Vielleicht siehst Du nach dem Ausschalten der Pumpe und der damit verbundenen ruhigeren Oberfläche des Wassers eine Kahmhaut, die dir vorher so nicht aufgefallen ist.

Aber wie gesagt andere hier wissen bestimmt viel mehr.

Gruß, Dominic


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahmhaut   darauf würde ich auch tippen


----------



## west303 (19. Apr. 2016)

Ok sind also Bakterien von zu viel futter .dabei füttere ich noch gar nicht .
muß ich mir sorgen machen oder ist das gut das sie da sind ?

Danke noch mal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Nori (4. Juni 2016)

Sorry - falsche Rubrik ...


----------

